# Maddie's first real hair cut.



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Maddie is my black and tan Havanese. Her coat has been a bit strange compared to other Havanese. About once a year she will loose her undercoat. I've never had to cut her body area in four years. Her head area and beard grows fast and normal. I like her with a trimmed face but have left her body alone. And it never really grew very long. I have trimmed her feet . I saw a picture of a Havanese with really short ears and decided to try it on Maddie. When I finished her head looked much smaller than her body so she had her first total hair cut. This is a bad picture and I'll try for another this weekend to show her whole body.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

She looks adorable Suzi - I love her bunny paws!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

She looks adorable


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

You do such an nice job grooming your girls!


----------

